# Cherry Tree leaves turning yellow and falling off



## yapkm01 (Jul 17, 2016)

I just did a landscape on my backyard and have pebble stone on the base of this cherry tree. This cherry tree seems to be blossoming and have lots of small fruits on it. Over a span of 2 weeks i noticed couple of dead birds on my backyard. Later i also noticed the leaves on my cherry tree started to turn yellow and dried up and fell on the ground. I am not sure if this is caused by the pebble stone (which might have chemicals on it) or something else. This cherry tree has been healthy for many years and this all started after the landscaping.

Attached here are some pictures of it.
Any advise would be great.
Thanks.


----------

